# Bedknife tool?



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

So I have a lb in torque wrench. Been to Lowe's/Home Depot and can't find a good thick flat head to attach to the torque wrench to remove and install new Bedknife on my JD 220 E

Just seeing what everyone else used and where you got it from


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need something like this to get those screws out. Then use the same bit on the torque wrench to install.

TEKTON 2910 1/2-Inch Drive Manual Hand Impact Driver Set, 7-Piece

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NPUJYE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Ju4-AbYXFG2Z3

The way it works is that you hit the top part with a hammer and that is translated into a lot of torque. There are multiple you tube videos how to use it. It is a great tool for brake rotor screw removal too.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Try looking at these.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

What works for me getting stuck screws out is heat them up. If you've got a Torch get them red hot. Then let it cool down, 9 times out of 10 they'll come out with a regular screwdriver. I do have an impact screwdriver that I've had to use. Just took the bed knife off my 27" Trucut project with the heat method. Worked like a charm.


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

@g-man is right - the impact driver is absolutely the correct tool to use to remove bedknife screws. And you'll find other uses for it once you own one.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> You need something like this to get those screws out. Then use the same bit on the torque wrench to install.
> 
> TEKTON 2910 1/2-Inch Drive Manual Hand Impact Driver Set, 7-Piece
> 
> ...


Worked like a charm. Thanks everyone for your help! Before changing the Bedknife I had the reel completely off the Bedknife then after replacing with the new thicker fairway high cut the reel is so tight against the Bedknife I can't move it? Ideas?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Disregard all is good (my mistake)


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

wartee said:


> @g-man is right - the impact driver is absolutely the correct tool to use to remove bedknife screws. And you'll find other uses for it once you own one.


I do agree the impact driver is the right tool, however you have heavily corroded screws you will damage them if you don't heat it and let it cool first. I had two in my tru cut that I damaged before learning this. Had to drill them out and retap the holes.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

After replacing Bedknife. And backing off reel. My reel to Bedknife adjustment is not working properly? Tightening it clockwise (to right as you look) makes the separating further away? Any ideas?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is mounted on a pivot. As you tighten it, it will pull it further away from the reel.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

So when looking I should be turning the knobs which direction?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

From that view, clockwise will get the knife away from the reel. Counter-clockwise will get it closer to the point it wont let the reel turn.

The manual has the setup steps (filler gauge distance)


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> From that view, clockwise will get the knife away from the reel. Counter-clockwise will get it closer to the point it wont let the reel turn.
> 
> The manual has the setup steps (filler gauge distance)


Got it. Much appreciated.


----------

